# weiterleitungsscript ..



## bspainkf36 (8. September 2003)

hi, 

suche ein weiterleitungsscript welches den benutzer z.b. sec 2 weitergeleitet wird ...

danke schon mal im voraus für eure hilfe 

kon


----------



## bekay (8. September 2003)

Das geht eigentlich auch ganz einfach ohne Javascript 

Einfach folgenden Code in den Head einfügen:


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=beliebige_datei.htm">
```

die Zahl nach Content ist die Anzahl der Sekunden, die Url die Datei, die nach dieser Zeit geladen wird...


----------



## bspainkf36 (9. September 2003)

wird der code unterhalb der headers steht denn noch ausgeführt ?


----------



## bekay (9. September 2003)

nun ja , ich denke schon (ich hab ihn bei mir auch im body stehen) - aber eigentlkich gehören Meta-Angaben ja in den Head ... aber versuchs doch mal, obs auch so geht


----------



## Horusab (9. September 2003)

du kannst auch javascript verwenden:


```
<script>location.href='naechstesite.htm';</script>
```
mfg horusab


----------



## bekay (9. September 2003)

aber bedenke die Zeit von 2 Sekunden ... die wird bei deinem JavascriptCode nicht beachtet  allerdings wird das auch irgendwie möglich sein - bloss ich habe nicht soviel Ahung von Javascript!


----------



## Horusab (9. September 2003)

stimmt, hab ich net glesen und vergessen 
das müsste man mit timeout machen.
aber ich find sowieso dass die meta lösung bessa is 
die jscript lösung kann man verwenden, wenn man z.b. noch genau anzeigen will, wie viel Zeit verbleibt, bis man zur nächsten seite gelangt... 
mfg horusab


----------



## emilio.style (21. Januar 2004)

hallo,
also hab da gleich mal ne frage dazu (ok 9.9.03 ist schon etwas her ^^ ob das noch einer liest)

also ich würde gerne das, wenn die umleitung erfolg ist, ein andere adresse angezeit wird. statt der ziel url.

ist so etwas möglich ?

mfg
emilio


----------



## bspainkf36 (21. Januar 2004)

würd ich header nehmen ... teste das mal  


```
header("location:".$url."");
```


----------



## Fabian H (21. Januar 2004)

Bei der Methode kommt es auf den Browser an.

Was du noch machen kannst:
Ein großes Frameset definieren, dass aus nur einem Frame besteht und dieser
füllt den ganzen Bildschirm aus.
Und solange du nicht window.top änderst, bzw. target="_top" anwendest, wird
der Titel und die Adresse des Framesetst beibehalten.

Aber es ist genauso unschön, Frames zu verwenden, wie die tatsächliche URL
zu verbergen. (Jaja, ich bin ja schon ruhig )


----------



## emilio.style (22. Januar 2004)

ok danke ich probier es mal und meld mich dann nochmal

mfg
emilio


----------



## emilio.style (22. Januar 2004)

header("location:".$url."adresse");
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=ziel">

würde das dann so ausehen ?


----------



## Fabian H (22. Januar 2004)

Naja, bei der _header_-Funktion handelt es sich um PHP, was heißt, dass du es
nicht einfach so in deinen HTML-Quelltext schreiben kannst.

Also das mit dem Frameset:

```
Die index.html:

[...]
<frameset cols="100%" rows="100%">
    <frame noresize="noresize" frameborder="0" src="index2.html">
</frameset>
[...]
```
In die _index2.html_ schreibst du nun alles, was bisher in der _index.html_ stand.
Jetzt wird in der Adress-Zeile des Browsers immer:

```
http://deineseite.de/index.html
```
angezeigt.
Allerdings nur so lange, bis du _window.top_ veränderst, bzw. als Link-Target
__blank_ definierst (wie schon gesagt).


----------



## bspainkf36 (22. Januar 2004)

```
header("location:".$url."adresse");
```

dat würd nicht gehen  


```
$url="adresse";
header("location:".$url."");
```


----------



## emilio.style (22. Januar 2004)

hmmm nagut , ichw erd mich mal tansezten ..... hab keine index.html datei sonderen index.php ^^* mit einfachen inc codes usw

ich glaube ich hab es aber kapiert 

danke nochmal, bis zum nächstenmal

mfg
emilio


----------



## Tyfoon (3. November 2005)

bspainkf36 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> header("location:".$url."adresse");
> ```
> 
> ...


Gibts dafür auch noch ne zeitbegrenzung das er zb die seite 10 sekunden anzeigt und dan weiterleitet?
Mit dem obigem Code gibt auch ne andere möglichkeit:


```
header("location:".$_GET['url'].""); 
// .$_GET['url'] holt die weiterleitungsadresse aus der url
```


```
wenn wir z.B http://domain.de/weiterleitung.php?url=www.google.de eingeben , leitet er dich auf www.google.de   weiter
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. November 2005)

Tyfoon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts dafür auch noch ne zeitbegrenzung das er zb die seite 10 sekunden anzeigt und dan weiterleitet?



...

```
header( 'refresh: 10; url=' . $_GET['url'] )
```


----------



## Tyfoon (4. November 2005)

cool danke


----------

